# Struktogramm mit Array



## RomanKrechting (25. Jan 2013)

Hallo Leute bin neu hier und hab gleich mal 3 Fragen im Gepäck, die wohl für euch locker machbar sind.
Zuerst, ich hab lange versucht, aber in IT bin ich wohl doch ne Niete :bahnhof:

Aufgabe 1 
In einem Array sind m Werte zu speichern, wobei die Anzahl m durch eine Eingabe festzulegen ist. Danach soll der Mittelwert der m Werte errechnet und ausgegeben werden. Erstellen Sie hierzu ein Struktogramm.

Aufgabe 2
a) Welchen Wert hat d am Ende? Begründung!
int a,b,c,d
a=37, b=10, c=5
d=a/b;d=d*c

b) Welchen Wert drückt eine Software wie C++ (oder Java oder ähnliche) aus? Begründung!
double x=22/7
double y=15/7 +1
if (x==y)
ausgabe ("korrekt")
else
ausgabe ("nie)

Ich will noch sagen, dass das keine Hausaufgaben sind, bin Student und bereite mich auf die Informatik-Klausur vor.

Vielen Lieben Dank !!


----------



## Templarthelast (25. Jan 2013)

RomanKrechting hat gesagt.:


> Ich will noch sagen, dass das keine Hausaufgaben sind, bin Student und bereite mich auf die Informatik-Klausur vor.
> 
> Vielen Lieben Dank !!



In wie weit sollte dir jetzt eine Lösung helfen? Selber nachdenken und einen Lernerfolg haben ist da wohl wesentlich effektiver.

Hast du den wenigstens einen Ansatz zu einer dieser Aufgaben?


----------



## RomanKrechting (25. Jan 2013)

na klar.
also 1 check ich nicht

bei 2a) hab ich 18,5 bin mir aber nich sicher. bei 2b) denke ich das "korrekt" raus kommt weil 15/7+7/7 =22/7 somit korrekt.. ich hab keinen plan.


----------



## RomanKrechting (25. Jan 2013)

wieso kann keiner helfen? ((((((((((((((((


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2013)

schau mal hier, 
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing...ter-nullpointerexception-beim-schliessen.html
da musste jemand 17 Stunden warten und das für einen einfache Fehler in fertigen Code

du stellst nur Aufgaben an andere und meckerst nach 10 Min.?


eins kann man auf jeden Fall sagen: du kannst doch Java verwenden, ergänze die Code-Fragmente zu vollständigen Ausführungen und schaue an was rauskommt,
und wenn etwa doch nicht 'korrekt' bei b) dann auch die beiden Werte ausgeben usw.

das ist doch das wenigste, was du selber leisten kannst
und bitte nicht das Argument 'in der Klausur haben wir auch kein Java' -> 'in der Klausur habt ihr auch kein Forum!'

------

kannst du zu Aufgabe 1 irgendwas vergleichbares als Struktogramm erstellen, etwa zwei Werte einlesen, addieren, Summe ausgeben?
man kann dir hier kaum Struktogramm beibringen..
wenn du aber grundsätzlich weißt was zu tun ist, findest du Worte deine Probleme in diesem Fall darzulegen?


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jan 2013)

zu:

1. Ein Struktogramm ist ein gezeichneter Programmablauf

2. beachte, das dort 
	
	
	
	





```
int a,b,c,d
```
 steht!

3. guck mal, wie Kommazahlen beim Computer dargestellt werden (also binär...)


----------

